# Should I mention my personality type and my MBTI in a resume?



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

What's the reason you want to mention about your personality type? Only few people care about it.
Even you mention that, you must take real test being held by company (I was once when I applied to government office).

I think you should view as HR (I mean if you want to hire people, what are you looking for). I think you can start with that.
Some things important (like skills, experience or what are you doing in your school)and a little bit talk about your character.

Good luck for your resume. Hope you will enter your target


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

DasPhillipBrau said:


> Wait, France uses that Europass thing now?


Well the website that my teachers said that I should use is Europass  And I'm from Belgium ^^
I think I will not put a picture unless it is required by the company ^^


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Ziggurat said:


> lol, if all types were equal in all contexts then it would be an utterly useless personality typology, no?
> 
> But yeah, obviously don't mention it.


What I meant by that is the type doesn't tell anything about skill or intelligence. Then in a drawn out way "every type has equal worth". Equal in that nothing has worth.
It's used for you, yourself as guidance. It's not supposed to go the employer, that doesn't make sense. Unless someone would want to be judged by internet descriptions.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

DasPhillipBrau said:


> I don't know about your country, but at least in France (I'm half french), Germany, Spain and Italy, your resume should not have a picture, because employers avoid looking at them so that nobody can say "Oh you definitely rejected/accepted this one because he/she is black, or jewish, or asian". It's just to dodge a legal bullet.
> I don't really know what the B levels are.
> And yes your job history also works but like I said it should never be longer than 1 page (the entire thing) so if you see you're breaking up past that limit, you should just leave it there.


I'm not d'accord ^^
I'm from Germany and you usually add a photo there. And it should make a good impression. There are extra photograph shops for that. 



> *The photo question*
> Unlike most English resumes, German CVs always include a passport-style professional photo in the upper right-hand corner - a detail advisers say you would do well not to leave out.
> "German employers are used to seeing a photo on a résumé, they can't explicitly demand in the job advert that you put one because that goes against privacy laws," Störr told The Local.
> "But they'll be looking for it so _always_ put one. A photo allows potential employers to make a different kind of personal connection with someone and will help them connect your skills with your face when you come to an interview."


source: 'A CV will get thrown out if not in German style' - The Local


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Retsu said:


> I've just looked up this Europass thing and I've never heard of it before. This is David Cameron's Broken Britain, allowing people to use Comic Sans on their CVs and not giving a nice format! I can see the benefits of a universal format actually. But I believe that your personality can make up for less-than-stellar looks, so I would rather the interviewer see what I look like in formal attire and with a nice persona, rather than a casual photo. I dunno, I just think it is better to at least get the interview, _then _be rejected on the basis that you have a face like a smacked arse. But obviously that's just my country's thing.


I suppose one of those standard id pictures should be used, I'm not sure people can actually look good in them, but as of me, they would see the bitch face in person, anyway, it sounds like a waste of time to have to go there to be dismissed. I don't think this happens too often though, maybe it is more related to what job position you are applying for.
However, my country doesn't have a standard for resumes and I have never included a picture on my CV.



DasPhillipBrau said:


> Wait, France uses that Europass thing now?


I was just mentioning the existence of a standard where the use of pictures are encouraged, I don't know if they use it in France though, or why it matters...



Draki said:


> I'm not d'accord ^^
> I'm from Germany and you usually add a photo there. And it should make a good impression. There are extra photograph shops for that.
> 
> 
> ...


That's useful information, I'll keep it in mind.

I've heard a resume expert saying the picture can be a good way to see if the person has some common sense. Apparently, some use photos of themselves at bars or with a group of friends.



DasPhillipBrau said:


> I don't know about your country, but at least in France (I'm half french), Germany, Spain and Italy, your resume should not have a picture, because employers avoid looking at them so that nobody can say "Oh you definitely rejected/accepted this one because he/she is black, or jewish, or asian". It's just to dodge a legal bullet.
> I don't really know what the B levels are.
> And yes your job history also works but like I said it should never be longer than 1 page (the entire thing) so if you see you're breaking up past that limit, you should just leave it there.


By the way, in Italy, I have been told it is better to include a picture. In a side note, the picture I took there was the best id-style picture I have ever seen (still didn't look good, but my face is the problem in this case).


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

Draki said:


> I'm not d'accord ^^
> I'm from Germany and you usually add a photo there. And it should make a good impression. There are extra photograph shops for that.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well. Its been a long time since I heard anything about france. Thhe germany part is weird for me tho. My friend is german and she told me they never used the pics over there.

But if its a cultural thing. I'd say go for it. If its the norm over there. Just make sure to take it on a white background.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

go for it. do what feels right. stupid standards..do this, no do that. ignore that. most important thing is to be yourself.


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

Most employers aren't going to know that much about the MBTI, and almost none will know about the Enneagram. With some of the stereotypes about INFPs being "lazy" or unable to make it in the real world that I've seen when I look around some personality type forums, I definitely wouldn't mark myself as an INFP on a résumé.

@Kyora, I would advise you to avoid including any information that is unnecessary and could lead to discrimination against you. I wouldn't put my picture or my date of birth on the CV unless including that information was part of the prevailing norms of my country. Some employers can discriminate by appearance or by age. The MBTI and Enneagram information are "extra" information employers don't really need to know. You might see your MBTI type as positive, but the few employers who know anything about it could also use it to discriminate against you if they don't imagine an "ISFJ" in the role for whatever reason. Employers care about your potential job skills, so focus on demonstrating information that is relevant to them through your work experience, your education, and any volunteering you've done. Highlight what you have achieved in those areas that could differentiate you from other candidates.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Instead of putting your actual type in, just put in the traits associated with your type and moreover only do it if the traits are actually advantageous to the position and will set you apart from the rest of your competitors otherwise you're just wasting resume/cv real estate


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

i was thinking about this and i don't know if you should mention your mbti type as much as mention the qualities associated with your type. 

it might be better to mention it in the interview...that way you can explain if (when) they have no clue what you're talking about...


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Kyora said:


> Hi :kitteh:
> 
> I would like to have your view on this subject ^^ I have to find an internship and therefore need to write a resume and a cover letter. I don't really know what to write on it... I got basic "things" and I try to prove everything I say but sometimes the only thing that comes to mind is enneagram... I'm a 9 (think so) and probably a ISFJ... I wonder if it's good to state my type and MBTI. What do you think?


No, don't do that. Most people won't know these things and when they don't understand you, your letter goes to the X archive.

Also, you seem to try to make your letter very long. Don't do that.

If you want to be chosen, make them curious about you. Stand out! Remember, the goal is to get an interview, not the internship itself. The goal of the interview is to get the internship.

So why would people be curious about you?


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Although it is fairly common for a company to require that you take an MBTI test as part of the application process, I wouldn't personally provide it on my resume. If the employer is interested, he/she will have you take the test. If he/she doesn't know what it is or isn't interested, it is the equivalent of putting your astrological sign. 

That being said, I disagree with some advice given by other members. I have experience in a managerial capacity in both the service industry and the professional/corporate world. 

1) Do not post a photo of any kind with resume or cover letter, ever. 
2) Do not provide your date of birth or age.
3) Your resume can and often should be more than one page. One page resumes are unusual outside of people who have never had a job before. If you can fill five pages with relevant work experience and education, do it. Don't make five pages of 'fluff' but don't omit things to keep it on one page. One page is highly unusual for a resume. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter said:


> No, don't do that. Most people won't know these things and when they don't understand you, your letter goes to the X archive.
> 
> Also, you seem to try to make your letter very long. Don't do that.
> 
> ...


My letter is no long at all x) It's less than one-page as I know that size matters ^^
And there is nothing curious about me... I don't really stand out, the only thing that's good it's that I follow order and my brains learns things quite quickly if I see the point of learning what is told... What I mean is that if they want me to learn physics and I see the point of learning it for the work then I will but if not, then I won't be able since I'm stubborn...
@_BlackDog_ I've decided not to put a picture since I don't want to have one taken x) and if my resume is never received then I will try to send my resume with a picture ^^
As for the date of birth, I have to ^^ Since it's an internship for my studies  
I will limit myself to one page since I've only worked 5 years as a student in a supermarket (the same one as I was always asked to come back and it's difficult for me to say no), as far as education goes, well there is not much to say I only got a bachelor and I'm in the last year of a master's degree that's it.
Thanks a lot


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I wouldn't put my typology on my resume. It's bad enough we cannot escape a degree of bias and judgement from others without adding more to it.


----------

